# Factory Hood Pins 1971 leMans



## XCELERATIONRULES (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone have an exploded parts diagram for the hood pin setup?
Do the hoods have standard latches?
Any pics would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

I have never seen "Factory" hood pins on a Pontiac LeMans. But they are typically installed where the factory hood bumpers go.


----------



## XCELERATIONRULES (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks.
I know the T37's had them.
My car came with no hood/latch hardware and a hood pin set in the misc parts from trunk.
Obviously the hood is not original as it has not been drilled for the pins.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

so put factory latches on factory hood and forget about the pins.


----------

